# Generell kein Kettenschloss benutzen?



## coaster (30. August 2020)

Ja ich weiss, Nieten ist besser. Aber es gibt ja unterschiedliche Kettenschlösser. Die normalen beiliegenden zweiteiligen Schlösser zum reinschieben und die, die mit der Platte und der Spange. Sollten diese nicht den Druck aushalten?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (30. August 2020)

Ich selbst hatte noch nie ein Problem mit dem Kettenschloss. Und verbaue die ganz gerne, um die Kette mal rausnehmen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (31. August 2020)

So lange die Platten/Spangen Schlösser richtig rum montiert sind ist mir auch noch nie eins kaputt gegangen. wenn man nicht 3m Dropgaps mit exorbitentem Pedaleinsatz springt, oder beim Droppen einfach alles auf die Kette fallen lässt sehe ich da auch weniger Probleme. Allerdings erscheint mir wird diese Bauart immer weniger? Was mir aufgefallen ist, die symmetrische Bauart ist nicht immer als mehrfach verwendbar ausgewiesen. Habt ihr das auch schon gesehen?


----------



## Toolkid (31. August 2020)

ecols schrieb:


> So lange die Platten/Spangen Schlösser richtig rum montiert sind ist mir auch noch nie eins kaputt gegangen. wenn man nicht 3m Dropgaps mit exorbitentem Pedaleinsatz springt, oder beim Droppen einfach alles auf die Kette fallen lässt sehe ich da auch weniger Probleme. Allerdings erscheint mir wird diese Bauart immer weniger? Was mir aufgefallen ist, die symmetrische Bauart ist nicht immer als mehrfach verwendbar ausgewiesen. Habt ihr das auch schon gesehen?


Ich habe bisher noch nicht erlebt, dass eine Kette am Kettenschloss gerissen ist, aber ich habe schon gesehen, dass eine Kette am eingesetzten Pin wieder aufgegangen ist. Kettenschlösser kann man mehrfach verwenden. Die Angaben bzgl. einmaliger Montage dienen nur zur Absicherung des Herstellers gegen Regressansprüche. So lange du das Kettenschloss mit der Kette wechselst und nicht alle 50km öffnest, hält dieses ebenso lange wie die restliche Kette.
Übrigens gibt es die gleiche Angabe zur Verwendung von Nietpins und auch die sollen schon mehrfach verwendet worden sein.


----------



## Raymond12 (31. August 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher noch nicht erlebt, dass eine Kette am Kettenschloss gerissen ist, aber ich habe schon gesehen, dass eine Kette am eingesetzten Pin wieder aufgegangen ist. Kettenschlösser kann man mehrfach verwenden. Die Angaben bzgl. einmaliger Montage dienen nur zur Absicherung des Herstellers gegen Regressansprüche. So lange du das Kettenschloss mit der Kette wechselst und nicht alle 50km öffnest, hält dieses ebenso lange wie die restliche Kette.
> Übrigens gibt es die gleiche Angabe zur Verwendung von Nietpins und auch die sollen schon mehrfach verwendet worden sein.


Wir reden hier von Trialbelastungen...nur zur Sicherheit dass wir den gleichen Nenner haben.


----------



## Toolkid (31. August 2020)

ooops sorry, ich habe nicht gesehen um welches Unterforum es sich handelt. Da sieht die Welt natürlich etwas anders aus.


----------



## Sespri (2. September 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Trialbelastungen...nur zur Sicherheit dass wir den gleichen Nenner haben.


Auch dort sehe ich keinen Grund, warum das nicht gehen sollte. Bolzen und Laschen sind gleich stark und aus gleichem Material. Sauber montiert hält das bis in alle Ewigkeit. Einzig ein Schloss, welches man übermässig häufig auf und zu gemacht hat, könnte Probleme bereiten. Aber das hat man selber in der Hand.


----------



## Raymond12 (2. September 2020)

Sollte auch keine diskussionshemmender Beitrag sein. Wollte lediglich klarstellen, dass es nicht um km mässigen Verschleiß geht, sondern hier richtig heftige Kräfte in der Kette wirken. 
 Ich fahre mein Breath derzeit auch mit einem Schloss...bin gespannt wie lange noch. Ich bin aber auch immer noch auf einem gehobenem Anfängerniveau und meine drops sind alle kleiner 1m, sodass das für  den Durchschnittstrialer wohl kein richtiger Maßgeber ist (für das Kettenschloss spricht aber, dass meine Waage auch einer Kraft von fast 1 kn entgegenwirken muss).


----------



## Sespri (2. September 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Sollte auch keine diskussionshemmender Beitrag sein. Wollte lediglich klarstellen, dass es nicht um km mässigen Verschleiß geht, sondern hier richtig heftige Kräfte in der Kette wirken.


Ich denke, dass ist schon richtig rübergekommen. Mir ging es um die generelle Skepsis gegenüber Kettenschlösser, die ich - sachgemässe Montage und nicht zu häufige Wiederverwendung vorausgesetzt - für bedenkenlos halte.

Ich kenne diese Diskussion eben auch aus dem Mopedbereich...


----------



## nightwolf (2. September 2020)

Hmm. Ich kann nur sagen: Wenn Dir beim Kettenschloss unwohl ist, dann verniete stattdessen lieber.
_Scheint ja eher ein psychologisches Problem zu sein_ ?

Mir selber ist noch kein Kettenschloss kaputt gegangen ? nur Fahrrad fahren kein Trial.
Wohl aber schon mal eine unsauber verarbeitete Nietstelle.


----------



## coaster (2. September 2020)

Mir ist sdrei Mal die ( sauber vernietet mit dem Roloff Revolver) gerissen. Jedes Mal mit der Kmc 610. Einmal mitten im Gap. Das tut richtig weh. Fahr jetzt nur noch die K1. Wirkt etwas stabiler auf mich, da auch die Pins weiter rausstehen. Bei der E bzw X1 sind die Pins so schmal. Ich hab da  nach dem Nieten kein Vertrauen darin, dass der Bolzen an Ort und Stelle bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (4. September 2020)

Google meint, das sei eine 3/32" Kette _(vgl. unten)_. 
Das ist das, was *ich* generell nicht mache: Eine 3/32" Kette verwenden wenn ich gar keine Kettenschaltung habe.
Ich nutze da lieber 1/8" Ketten. Guenstig und halten ewig.








						Z610 HX Silver Chain
					

Buy your KMC Z610 HX Silver Chain - Chains from Wiggle. SAVE 14% - RRP $17.44 now only $14.99. Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk


----------



## Insomnia- (8. September 2020)

Ich kenne diverse Situationen in denen immer das Kettenschloss gerissen ist.

Daher und auch durch Martins Erziehung ab Stunde Null fahre Ich ohne Kettenschloss


----------



## trialelmi (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich verniete immer mit dem Rohloffrevolver meine Ketten für Trial und genauso wie fürs normale MTB und da es damit richtig vernietet ist, hatte ich auch nie ein Kettenproblem in all den 26 Jahren in denen ich Trial fahre.


----------



## Sespri (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich sehe es letztlich so wie @nightwolf. 
Die gewählte Methode muss ein gutes Gefühl vermitteln und dich nicht unnötig den Kopf zerbrechen lassen.


----------



## BikingDevil (6. Oktober 2020)

Warum sollte man überhaupt ein Kettenschloss verwenden?
Eine unnötiger Schwachpunkt mehr, der einen in Krankenhaus bringen kann.


----------



## Sespri (26. Dezember 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Sollte auch keine diskussionshemmender Beitrag sein. Wollte lediglich klarstellen, dass es nicht um km mässigen Verschleiß geht, sondern hier richtig heftige Kräfte in der Kette wirken.


Ich habe mir für`s Wintertraining ein gebrauchtes, aber fast neues Trialbike zugelegt, mit dem ich täglich 10 min. übe. Räder versetzen, auf Hindernisse klettern (max. 40cm bisher) und/oder eng umfahren, Trackstand, alles Kindergarten, alles im Trockenen, aber spassig. Und ich war überrascht festzustellen, dass die im richtigen Mass gespannte Kette schon ein wenig in der Spannung nachgelassen hat. Nicht viel, aber spürbar.
Mit 95kg auf den Pedalen stehend, wirken doch grössere Kräfte als ich vermutet habe. Da ist mir dieser Beitrag eingefallen.

Zur Benutzung eines Kettenschlosses hätte ich trotzdem keine Bedenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (26. Dezember 2020)

Einem Freund ist letztens eine wenige Tage alte  Kmc 610 mitten in dem schmalen Part von oben nach unten durch gerissen. Bei einem kleinen Pedalkick. An der Stelle wurde nicht genietet. Mir selbst sind in den letzten Jahren 2 Ketten gerissen. Alle mit Rohloff vernietet.


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Dezember 2020)

das hier überhaupt eine Diskussion darüber stattfindet ist mir rätselhaft. Wie oft baut ihr denn Ketten aus das sich das Schloss lohnen würde? Neue coolchain kostet was? 15€? Tauscht die doch einfach regelmäßig. Schön in die Altersvorsorge buttern aber eins von 3 entscheidenden Teilen am Hobby gerät wird vernachlässigt


----------



## Sespri (27. Dezember 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Wie oft baut ihr denn Ketten aus das sich das Schloss lohnen würde?


"Nice to have" - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## bastl-axel (27. Dezember 2020)

coaster schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss, Nieten ist besser..


Ist es nicht.


----------



## Raymond12 (27. Dezember 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Neue coolchain kostet was? 15€? Tauscht die doch einfach regelmäßig.


Mich würde interessieren, was regelmässig ist. 


bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ist es nicht.


Na das ist ja jetzt auch mal ziemlich dahingestellt. Worauf begründest du das?

Passend zum Thema Kette:


----------



## bastl-axel (27. Dezember 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja jetzt auch mal ziemlich dahingestellt. Worauf begründest du das?


Warum fragst du nicht erstmal @coaster, wieso vernieten besser sein soll?
Nach jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung mit Kettenantrieben, sage ich, dass ich, dass beide Methoden gleich gut, vorausgesetzt, das richtig vernietet wurde, aber daran hapert es oft. Aber ein Kettenschloss ist deutlich einfacher zu händeln und die Kettenschlösser von SRAM, KMC usw. passen auch an Shimano-Ketten. 


coaster schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss, Nieten ist besser..


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Dezember 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, was regelmässig ist.
> 
> Na das ist ja jetzt auch mal ziemlich dahingestellt. Worauf begründest du das?
> 
> Passend zum Thema Kette:


Kommt drauf an wie viel du fährst muss aber natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden. Manch einer ist von Natur aus hässlich, da kann man nicht so viel verlieren wenn Man aufs Gesicht fällt 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## bastl-axel (27. Dezember 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema Kette:


Viel BlaBla, bin fast dabei eingeschlafen.


----------



## Sespri (27. Dezember 2020)

Das ganze Thema hat mich jetzt zugebenerweise verunsichert. Weniger das Kettenschloss, welches für mich kein Problem darstellt, sondern vielmehr die nachlassende Kettenspannung, die mich schon etwas überrascht hat. 

Ich habe jetzt mal nachgemessen und komme nach Adam Riese auf 3/32. Ich denke, ich wechsle zur Gemütsberuhigung auf 1/8. KMC scheint als Marke i.O zu sein, wie ich den Cracks hier folgen kann. Die Bezeichnung habe ich auf deren Homepage jedoch nicht gesehen, auch unter alter Bezeichnung nicht 
(naja, vielleicht übersehen). 

Oder dann ist es eine Noname-China-nächstens-reissende-Kette... Das brauche ich definitiv nicht....


----------



## Raymond12 (27. Dezember 2020)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Warum fragst du nicht erstmal @coaster, wieso vernieten besser sein soll?
> Nach jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung mit Kettenantrieben, sage ich, dass ich, dass beide Methoden gleich gut


Weil ich bei Coaster den Trialbackground kenne und die hier auftretenden Belastungen auf die Kette nunmal absolut nicht mit nem normalen Berganstieg zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (9. Februar 2021)

Selbstversuch mit einer KMC Z1ehx und beigefügtem Kettenschloss (keine Spange). Bei Minusgeraden am Schloss gerissen.
Es wird von nun an wieder genietet und vor allem spätestens nach einem halben Jahr gewechselt.
Und ich habe mir jetzt wieder die K1 narrow bestellt.


----------



## Sespri (9. Februar 2021)

Kann mir einer aus der geneigten Leserschaft sagen, welche Kette die Richtige ist. Kriterium: muss meine 98kg aushalten. Gewicht absolut zweitrangig. Für mich sind die Beschreibungen in vielen Fällen praktisch identisch. Ich blicke hier auf dem Trialsektor noch zu wenig durch.






						Fahrradkette / Velokette online kaufen | bikester.ch
					

llll➤ Hochwertige Fahrradketten +++ Täglich Angebote ✔ Top-Marken ✔ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht » Jetzt bei Bikester das große Ketten Sortiment entdecken!




					www.bikester.ch
				




Besten Dank


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Februar 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Kann mir einer aus der geneigten Leserschaft sagen, welche Kette die Richtige ist. Kriterium: muss meine 98kg aushalten. Gewicht absolut zweitrangig. Für mich sind die Beschreibungen in vielen Fällen praktisch identisch. Ich blicke hier auf dem Trialsektor noch zu wenig durch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kmc koolchain geht immer.
Wenn du mal nen lkw aus dem Graben ziehen musst geht auch die Gusset tank chain


----------



## Sespri (9. Februar 2021)

Ja, die Gusset sieht echt nach Abschleppkette aus...

Bei den KMC irritiert mich jeweils das Wide und Narrow. Beim Dirt mit dem etwas dickeren Blatt vorne musste es "wider" sein, sonst hätte es nicht draufgepasst. Beim 26er Echo Trial sind die Blätter recht dünn. Da sehe ich nicht ein, warum die Zwischenräume grösser sein müssen als notwendig. Oder ist es letztlich irrelevant, wenn die einzelnen Glieder sich axial bewegen lassen. @Raymond schreibt ja auch von Narrow...

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Februar 2021)

10 Jahre die Breite gefahren. Nie eine gerissen, nicht ein einziges Mal geguckt ob das Zuviel spiel hat.... auf allen möglichen trial ritzeln.
Manchmal hilft es auch nicht alles zu hinterfragen oder mal jemanden anzurufen der damit (trialfahrrädee) sein Geld verdient


----------



## Sespri (9. Februar 2021)

Naja, alles hinterfrage ich schon nicht. Nur einen Grund wird es wohl haben. Klar, grosse Weite auf schmalem Blatt geht immer und wenn es in der Praxis keinen Einfluss hat, bin ich der Letzte der kompliziert tut (auch wenn die passende Kombination meinem ästhetischen Empfinden entgegen kommt).


----------



## coaster (9. Februar 2021)

Ich hab es seltsamerweise in den letzten Jahren schon geschafft, beim Nieten ein ovales Loch beim schließen zu pressen. Dann muss wieder das betreffende Glied raus, ein neues Glied  rein und dann hast du schon 2 genietete Stellen in der neuen Kette. Beim Bmx Flatland sind mir sogar schon Ketten gerissen. Aber nicht am Schloss. Bisher sind mir bei Gaps 2x die Ketten gefetzt. Ich hasse das und das spukt dann im Kopf rum. Wie schon erwähnt, ist bei meinem Kumpel ne neue Kmc mittendurch gerissen. In der Mitte des schmalen Verbindungsteils. Quasi in der Taille. Bisher hab ich seit 2009 nur Kmc Ketten gefahren. Glaube ich geh wieder auf die breiten Kmc zurück. Da ist nie was passiert. Hatte mir letztens die teure Kmc gekauft und direkt wieder abmontiert. Ein Hauch von nix. Mich würde eine schwerere, dickwandige Kette beruhigte fahren lassen.  In den 90ern gab es beim Bmx den Mofakettentrend. Ist irgendwie verlockend....


----------



## coaster (23. Februar 2021)

Hab gerade eine neue Kmc 710 genietet. Mit dem Rohloff. Dabei ist die Platte beim Zurückdrücken etwas um den Pin nach aussen gewölbt. Könnte kotzen. Hab gefühlt wie immer alles richtig gemacht. Ist sowieso eigentlich  blöd, dass der Bolzen der ja am Ende etwas breiter ist durch die Platte gedrückt wird...


----------



## Hoffes (27. Februar 2021)

Also meine Meinung zum Kettenriss ist das sehr viel mit der Technik zu tun hat.

Mir ist zum Beispiel noch nie eine Kette beim Gab gerissen immer nur bei ungefährlichen Situationen.

Ach bei mir haben die kmc 610hx ca 9-12monate gehalten wollte die eig immer im Halbjahres Takt tauschen kam aber irgendwie nie dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

